# Maple wood suggestions



## sscrib (Jun 4, 2012)

I just bought a bag of maple wood chips from Bass Pro. Any suggestions on how best to use this wood? What foods go well with maple smoke? Does maple mix well with other types of wood? Share with me some suggestions and/or experiences.


----------



## venture (Jun 4, 2012)

This link might help:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/barbecue-woods.html

I don't use chips but I like to mix maple and cherry for cold smoking cheese.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sscrib (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, Venture, for that link. Very helpful. However, I'm also interested in what the SMF community prefers as well. As far as chips are concerned, I never use them either. But that's all BPS had and it was somewhat of an impulse buy. 

(Btw, welcome to the Big Ten.)


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 4, 2012)

I use maple for everything, a mild smoke, it smells like smokey sugar.


----------



## deersmoker58 (Jun 4, 2012)

What Cliffcarter said.....goes with just about everything.  smoked sugar!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2012)

sscrib, evening...  I used to smoke a lot of salmon and maple or alder were the go-to woods for great flavor on fish....   Dave


----------



## ba2zim (Jun 5, 2012)

I only use chunks for grilling. I split all my wood for smoking between 12 inches to 18 inches long. And for the most part only use maple. So im a maple fan. I do use other woods to change things up here and there. maple does taste well with all meats in my opinion. Hope that helps u out.


----------



## sscrib (Jun 19, 2012)

As a follow up I wanted to report that I did some ribs last Saturday and used a combination of oak and maple and loved it. I made them as close to how Johnny Trigg does them as I can tell and they were amazing. Best ribs I've ever had. Here's a pic of the final product, just to whet your whistles.


----------



## fracwilt (Jun 20, 2012)

i'd eat'em!


----------



## alelover (Jun 20, 2012)

Those look great.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 20, 2012)

Look great! I use maple when smoking bacon, salmon, pork...pretty good wood.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 20, 2012)

I used sugar maple on a turkey breast once, it was gone in minutes...


----------

